# Fishing charter giveaway - spinner sharks



## Capt. Richie Lott (Jul 10, 2009)

Ok Guys... Everyone on this board has been as nice as they could be since I started posting. Here is my thanks for that.

I am giving away a Spinner Shark trip for July 19th, Sunday on my 31 Contender. we are going to pick the winners out of my friends section and all who post a reply to this thread. We will take 5 winners out on the trip that day for a 6-8 hour trip. All you will need is your food and drinks. I will cover everything else.... No licenses are needed, etc. All you need is a hotel near exit 29 on I-95 or drive on down that morning early. Trip will depart @ 7:30 AM. We will be back when we get back... 

How we will pick the winners is this.... We'll put all the user names in a random picker software program. It draws kind of like the lottery, but in a digital format obviously.

Add me as a friend or reply and we will use all those usernames for the random picker. We will draw Sunday @ 7 PM or there abouts.

I may do this once a month for you guys so alot of you get to fish.

Let's go fishing!!


----------



## capt stan (Jul 10, 2009)

Nice Work Richie!


----------



## Paymaster (Jul 10, 2009)

That is an Awesome gesture! I am not able to go so please don't add me to your list, but I just want you to know that this is a fine thing you are doing.


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Jul 10, 2009)

Put me on the list, but I would bring a couple of kids to do the fishing if that is OK.


----------



## Medicine Man (Jul 10, 2009)

You just got yourself a new friend. I got my bags packed and I'll be there in 3 hours. Put my name in the hat twice.
Michael


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Jul 10, 2009)

I'll be your friend


----------



## jonkayak (Jul 10, 2009)

Can I be your buddy? WOW thats a really nice thing you are doing. I already have a place to stay down there.


----------



## Project Man (Jul 10, 2009)

Capt. Richie,
I have signed on to be your friend for the fishing trip that you have posted. I do a lot of fishing in the Gulf, trout mostly. A good friend told me about your giveaway and I just wanted to throw my name in the hat.

Thanks,

Project Man
Newnan, Ga.


----------



## huntfish (Jul 10, 2009)

That is soo cool!!!!   I'm not available but wanted to say thanks...


----------



## Randy (Jul 10, 2009)

Pick me!!!! Pick me!!!


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Jul 10, 2009)

Awesome!! Thanks fer the offer!!


----------



## Jranger (Jul 10, 2009)

Awesome offer Capt.!!!!
I watched one of the videos and it looks like you guys sure have a lot of fun!


----------



## Mr. Fishunt (Jul 10, 2009)

*Spinner Shark Trip*

Count me in!

Regards,
Mr. Fishunt


----------



## fredw (Jul 10, 2009)

Cap'n, that's a wonderful thing to do.  Please put my name in the hat.


----------



## Golden BB (Jul 10, 2009)

Count me in !!!


----------



## morelans (Jul 10, 2009)

*Oh yea.. I want In~!*

That is a great offer - please put my name in the hat as well!  

Thanks
Shawn Morelan


----------



## ronmac13 (Jul 10, 2009)

put me in you have a friends request coming.

its an awsome thing your doing.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 10, 2009)

A really generous offer!!  Count me out, I turn blue water into many different colors!!  Vienna sausages coming out yo nose is NO fun!!


----------



## bigmseals (Jul 10, 2009)

man thats way cool thanks


----------



## ryanwhit (Jul 10, 2009)

we already be friends!!


----------



## CCROLAND (Jul 10, 2009)

*Put me...*

down. I love to shark fish. I go out of St.Marys. However if I do get picked and there is a kid who wants to go, let them go before me!


----------



## erniesp (Jul 10, 2009)

Count me in...


----------



## EastmanFireFighter (Jul 10, 2009)

That would be a sweet trip... My birthday is the 18th... Put my name in the hat... Thanks


----------



## yukondon (Jul 10, 2009)

Count me in my friend


----------



## allaroundfishin (Jul 10, 2009)

Thats a great offer spinners are a blast and on lite tackle can pull some line


----------



## chadf (Jul 10, 2009)

that's a awesome thing your doing !


----------



## oldenred (Jul 10, 2009)

out my name in the hat too please!!!! thanks


----------



## BradMyers (Jul 10, 2009)

*What a COOL offer!!!*



Paymaster said:


> That is an Awesome gesture! I am not able to go so please don't add me to your list, but I just want you to know that this is a fine thing you are doing.


 Amen to what Paymaster said!!! I really really wish I could apply but I too will be busy that weekend in Augusta with my dragboat friends. If you do another I'm good to go.(esp during deer season, less compitition)

I do want to say that you are the kind of guy I would like to spend time on the water with.


----------



## Capt. Scott Griffin (Jul 10, 2009)

Put my name in the hat..I gotta get some more sharky action...


----------



## madrabbit (Jul 10, 2009)

Man, this is awesome........Would love to go!  Please put me in the hat!


----------



## MERCing (Jul 10, 2009)

Sounds like it would be a fun trip
 Add my name to the list


----------



## GONoob (Jul 10, 2009)

So thats why you added me as a friend, I thought I was special for a sec.

What a great gesture to promote and help out. Are we allowed to bring a guest? My gf wont let me go fishing without her, haha.


----------



## thar31321 (Jul 10, 2009)

Good job Capt. Richie! Count me in


----------



## KY Red (Jul 10, 2009)

Nice gesture, I'm in from Savannah.


----------



## beretta (Jul 10, 2009)

Awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TurkeyManiac (Jul 10, 2009)

Yowza.... Count me in.  Caught my first shark last weekend at my girlfriend's parents place they just bought on Billy harris point in Midway.  2 foot Bonnet head off their dock. (and about 30 other smaller sharks)


----------



## jamrens (Jul 10, 2009)

please add me to?


----------



## dreamsfloatjoe (Jul 10, 2009)

Thank YOU, thank YOU
very much Captain Ritchie!


----------



## razor1 (Jul 10, 2009)

capt. Richie lott said:


> ok guys... Everyone on this board has been as nice as they could be since i started posting. Here is my thanks for that.
> 
> I am giving away a spinner shark trip for july 19th, sunday on my 31 contender. We are going to pick the winners out of my friends section and all who post a reply to this thread. We will take 5 winners out on the trip that day for a 6-8 hour trip. All you will need is your food and drinks. I will cover everything else.... No licenses are needed, etc. All you need is a hotel near exit 29 on i-95 or drive on down that morning early. Trip will depart @ 7:30 am. We will be back when we get back... :d
> 
> ...


now thats what i call giving back to your forum friends and the sport!!!!!!!!! Real nice capt.


----------



## FishingAddict (Jul 10, 2009)

Great idea, count me in. I'll do a picture write up if I am picked.


----------



## atwdmb (Jul 10, 2009)

pay dirt


----------



## G Duck (Jul 10, 2009)

Thats a stand up thing there Ritchie! Thank you.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jul 10, 2009)

Sorry gotta work on food plots! Dont forget to post pics! ill be bookn one with ya in the future.


----------



## sharks (Jul 10, 2009)

I have enjoyed watching your videos and have two little girls that love sharkfishing and one that really wants to learn how to catch pogies in a cast net


----------



## germag (Jul 10, 2009)

Sweet! That is an awfully nice gesture. You're a class act, for sure....but we already knew that. 

Please don't put my name in for this one either...I can't go on the 19th. But, I'll try again later if you do this again.


----------



## joshguest (Jul 10, 2009)

That's one way to get em fired up ! Nice job Richie ,maybe that's a start for us to get a chance for a free trip on one of those north georgia monster bucks !


----------



## Cut Bait (Jul 10, 2009)

Thank you Captain Richie!
Please add me to the list.


----------



## Steve762us (Jul 10, 2009)

Kewl...I'm trying to learn as much on my own as I can, but I'd really like to go out with someone and learn how to do it.  

That, and I don't drink when I'm fishin'...LOL!


----------



## seabear2 (Jul 10, 2009)

Sign me up Capt. Thanks


----------



## monster buck 101 (Jul 10, 2009)

please add. Thanks


----------



## t-mar (Jul 11, 2009)

*wow what a great idea*

I've been looking for a charter captain for some summer fishing and I've found one. For a captain to do this sure shows what kind of person he is. Thanks for the chance.


----------



## bross07 (Jul 11, 2009)

Put me on the list!


----------



## ugaboy (Jul 11, 2009)

*Awesome Gesture Capt.*

What a stand up thing to do Capt. The world needs more people like you. Let's go fishing and have a blast. Thanks again.
Jason


----------



## Eroc33 (Jul 11, 2009)

count me in this is an awsome idea


----------



## Tugboat1 (Jul 11, 2009)

Couldn't make the trip but I salute your generosity.


----------



## shortround1 (Jul 11, 2009)

Capt. Richie Lott said:


> Ok Guys... Everyone on this board has been as nice as they could be since I started posting. Here is my thanks for that.
> 
> I am giving away a Spinner Shark trip for July 19th, Sunday on my 31 Contender. we are going to pick the winners out of my friends section and all who post a reply to this thread. We will take 5 winners out on the trip that day for a 6-8 hour trip. All you will need is your food and drinks. I will cover everything else.... No licenses are needed, etc. All you need is a hotel near exit 29 on I-95 or drive on down that morning early. Trip will depart @ 7:30 AM. We will be back when we get back...
> 
> ...


count me in !


----------



## bdavisbdavis727 (Jul 11, 2009)

count me in, thanks


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Jul 11, 2009)

I'm in.


----------



## rdnckrbby (Jul 11, 2009)

would love to go!


----------



## Benjie Boswell (Jul 11, 2009)

Me too!


----------



## Monti61 (Jul 11, 2009)

That is very cool, thanks Capt.Richie........I would love to join you,and learn something about the Big Pond


----------



## KW282 (Jul 11, 2009)

Count me in Capt.


----------



## hmartin (Jul 11, 2009)

You can add me to the list! You never know...it's worth a try!


----------



## brown518 (Jul 11, 2009)

This is a great gesture! I would love to go fishing with you.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 11, 2009)

Throw my name on the list, please. Incredible gesture, I'll be saving your name for future trips.


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Jul 11, 2009)

I do believe I could enjoy a trip like this Put me on the List Please


----------



## aa136 (Jul 11, 2009)

wow man thats super nice of ya


----------



## cathooker (Jul 11, 2009)

PLEASE add me to that list.....


----------



## hotamighty (Jul 12, 2009)

This is a very generous thing you are doing. There aint many people that would do such a thing. Put my name in the hat and thanks in advance, even if I dont get drawn.


----------



## btt202 (Jul 12, 2009)

Add me please


----------



## bigkga69 (Jul 12, 2009)

Put me in the drawing Capt. Richie!!  Awsome idea and opportunity!!


----------



## jamrens (Jul 12, 2009)

this guy is a class act. and an asset to the gon website.. thanks again and count me in


----------



## Southern_Gent (Jul 12, 2009)

Im game, I live bout 45 mins away from exit 29 on I-95. 

Lets do some fishing.


----------



## Crooked Stick (Jul 12, 2009)

Went out with this guy 9yrs ago on my brothers bachelor party and there were guys saying no when the fish hit. They were tired of catching fish. never seen so many sharks. We all still talk about it.


----------



## jamrens (Jul 12, 2009)

now for the waiting period... man this is exciting for someone to do something so wonderful  for his fellow fisherman and fisherwomen


----------



## slightly grayling (Jul 12, 2009)

Terrific thing to do.  Don't put me on your list, but I will put you on mine when I take my father out on a trip!
-SG


----------



## skiff23 (Jul 12, 2009)

What a great offer. Told yall he was  a good Captain !  I am in.


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (Jul 12, 2009)

I would like to be in the drawing.  I would like you to add me as a friend as well


----------



## jeff gerrin (Jul 13, 2009)

I'm in


----------



## treadwell (Jul 13, 2009)

WOW, what a gesture! I would love to go, but,don't put my name in the hat. Hopefully some young kid will get picked.


----------



## ronmac13 (Jul 13, 2009)

who won?


----------



## bouymarker (Jul 13, 2009)

ive watched ALL your you tube videos way before i joined this sight..your one of my favorite capt. ive wanted to ride with..your enthusiusm has had my attention for awhile..


----------



## stickum (Jul 14, 2009)

Thats an awesome thing to do Richie very few folks like you around..count me in


----------



## aaronward9 (Jul 14, 2009)

count me in too Ritchie! thanks!


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Jul 14, 2009)

*The Final*

Guys-

Here is the thread on the winners....

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=374832


----------



## Spurhunter1 (Jul 17, 2009)

WOW, what a terrific thing to offer, you are a class act!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 18, 2009)

I'd love to get in on the next draw. Thanks for the opportunity.

What a great idea!

Also.......A really awesome thing to do.


----------

